# Electrical Problem



## DCLC (Feb 19, 2015)

Couple of days ago had some strange electrical problem.  Power would go off (circuit breakers ok) them came back on.  Had to keep resetting my fridge. By the way I have a 2005 Monaco Monarch.  Everything was running fine till we tried to do laundry.  W/D would fill then stop.  Called to get a service tech.  When TV went out I checked my outlets.  I read 196 volts. Immediately unhooked from shore power.  Duke Power came out and said pedestal ok.  Can't get a tech out till Saturday.  Anyone ever had this happen?  Maybe a transfer switch problem?  Unhooked and on generator, bedroom and kitchen area plugs (including W/D plug) are dead.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 19, 2015)

I am missing something.  196 volts at your outlets???  Should be 120. Do you have 50 or 30 amp service?  You probably have the energy management system that will shut part down if overloaded.  Sounds like maybe it has shut down the outlets.  Have you looked for a GF outlet?  probably in the bathroom or could be anywhere.  Are "ALL' 120 volt outlets out?  Good luck and let us know what you find.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 19, 2015)

DCLC  I was going to ask how you doing. but I read your post and I see not to good. Nash is right you should not have read 196 volts, walk around and check all your ground faults, your description sound like one is tripped. Every thing should be working when on the genset.... I have not chatted with you since the M&G at Misty Rivers CG, we hope U and Linda are doing OK, well once you get this fixed. see you on the road,

Hollis and Maria


----------



## DCLC (Feb 19, 2015)

Yep the outlets read 196 volts.  Think I fried my microwave. The first day on the genset the outlets ran 120.  The next morning I turned on the genset and the outlets were dead.  When I first checked the outlets I compared the reading with an outside receptacle.  The 196 was correct.  The power guys said it sounded like one circuit was backfeeding power  through the neutral.  Hope to know more Saturday.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 19, 2015)

good luck with the repairs,, post back your finding


----------



## C Nash (Feb 19, 2015)

Have you checked the male plug on the end of your MH lead?   I had replaced mine and the wires are really hard to work with.  Had one come loose but was lucky it didnt touch anything.  Hollis said yours was 50 amp.


----------



## DCLC (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorry I've been offline.  Came back to the RV left the wife and dog at my sisters.  The odd part was that no breakers or GFIs tripped.  When I read the 196 volts, I read 122 on one leg to ground and 75 on the other leg to ground.  Can't understand why something didn't trip or my coffee pot didn't melt.  My worry is that on the genset only the dining area and front outlets have juice.  All others are dead. When the batteries die I'm out of power.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2015)

DCLC . when u cked the oulets u had 196 on one leg then 75 on ground ?? did u ck the pedistal ?? sounds to me like the CG has a miss wired pedistal ,,, i have see that alot ,, the bad wire feeds into the neutral ,, but what do i know ??? JMO


----------



## mike1poles (Feb 20, 2015)

If I understand what you are saying. Your dealing with 240V/50A shore power with no load on, and the voltage between one phase to neutral is 122V, the other phase to neutral is 75V with 197V phase to phase (which is on the extreme low side of a 240V service, anything 196V and lower is outside power utility perimeters, I've dealt with this for over 40 years in the power industry). With the voltage imbalance between phase's of +/- 50V most likely you have lost your neutral. Is your meter accurate, and calibrated? If you are sure it is, you can easily check for a broken/lost neutral. Be very careful not to bump or touch any of the terminal's, except with you meter lead's. Check voltage between both phase's and ground, phase to phase, as you had before, then neutral to ground. Then, put on a small load, like a 100W light bulb on one phase. Check voltage again between both phase's and ground, phase to phase, then neutral to ground. Check your readings between with load and without load. If there is a reading between neutral and ground, you've lost the neutral. If you are confused, call an electrician you know, and have them check it out. As far as the microwave, possibility if the 196V did get to it, it should blow the fuse inside the unit first, but have seen some that jump it and take out the board. I would have the fuse checked first. Good luck, hope you can find out it is something simple, usually it is.

Hope this helps and God bless,
Mike


----------



## C Nash (Feb 20, 2015)

You dont have the 240v inside the rv On the 120v outlets.  All the outlets are 120 volts.


----------



## mike1poles (Feb 21, 2015)

I was referring the the shore power, source. But, yes in your RV with a 50A, 4 wire shore power, you do have 240V into your electrical panel, where it is split to feed 2 circuits of 120V, (you are correct. your outlets are 120V, unless there is a 240V appliance, ie some dryers, heaters, ovens/stoves. We have 240V dryer, so that one plug is 240V/20A).
The only time the voltage would be different, is if the CG (shore power source) is a 120/208 Y transformer bank system, then each RV pedestal would have 2 - 120V phase to neutral and 208V phase to phase. But very few CG's have that type of setup from the utility, though I have come across a few in the south.
The point I was trying to get across was, if there is any reading from the neutral to the ground and the reading from phases to neutral are out of balance (more than a few volts) with a load on in the RV, they have a broken or loose neutral connection, inside or outside. You never are to have any voltage reading between the neutral and the ground, that is where folks get electrocuted. Actually, it very well may be just a loose connection that over time has become burnt and corroded. Simple fix, clean it up re-apply a small amount of penetrox and re-tighten, (with ALL power off of course!!!!!).
Most important!! As I said before, if your not sure or this seems confusing, don't do anything, call an electrician that is licensed, not just a buddy that "knows about it"!

Hope this helps and God bless,
Mike


----------



## C Nash (Feb 21, 2015)

Mike I agree if you are not sure with electricity get a pro.  120 will kill.  good info you gave.  Hard to really say when you are not there to read the voltage.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 21, 2015)

I just hope DCLC comes back on and give us an up date


----------



## C Nash (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, will be interested to hear what he finds.


----------



## DCLC (Oct 1, 2015)

Bet everyone thought I left the country.  Long story, but did eventually find a bad neutral in the pedestal.  Cut power and replaced the outlet and cleaned the neutral. Didn't have any problems after that.


----------

